# The Fantasy & SciFi Artist List



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

I figured I'd post some links to my favorite Fantasy & SciFi Artists, and Iwelcome everyone to contribute to the list. The artist listed doesn't have to be a professional artist to be on the list, but they should have an official web presence.

Anyway, here's the first one listed in my links...

*Brom*
http://www.bromart.com/







*Note:* Born in the deep dark south in 1965. Brom, an Army brat, spent his entire youth on the move and unabashedly blames living in such places as Japan, Hawaii, Germany, and Alabama for all his afflictions. From his earliest memories Brom has been obsessed with the creation of the weird, the monstrous, and the beautiful...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Art of Carol Heyer*

*Carol Heyer*
http://www.carolheyer.com/






*Note:* CAROL HEYER is a resident of Thousand Oaks California and is a full time illustrator and writer. Heyer has demonstrated computer art and worked for a movie production company as production designer and writer of feature films. "THUNDER RUN," a script that she co-wrote with Charles Davis was produced by Lynn/Wenger Productions and released by Cannon Films...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Claudio Pozas Art & Design*

*Claudio Pozas*
http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/






*Note:* Klaus! Nuff said!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Artwork of Darren M. A. Calvert*

*Darren M. A. Calvert*
http://www.darrenmacalvert.com/






*Note:* Better known here as DMAC. And he's from my hometown, Edmonton.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Donato Arts*

*Donato Giancola*
http://www.donatoart.com/


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Eden Celeste Illustrations*

*Eden Celeste*
http://www.edenceleste.com/






*Note:* Eden has several hobbies other than drawing/painting. She's nuts about computers and spends between 6 to 12 hours a day on one either working, playing with various paint programs, creating web pages or playing video games...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Griffin Design*

*Daniel Schenström*
http://www.griffindesign.org/






*Note:* Daniel was born and raised in and around Enköping, Sweden, situated about an hour's drive from Sweden's capitol, Stockholm. He's been drawing and painting for as long as he can remember...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*JAE Studio*

*Jason Engle*
http://www.jaestudio.com/






*Note:* Jason has been making art professionally, in one medium or another, for about 7 years. Although, he has been making art as a hobby for most of his life. He knew at a very young age that he wanted to be an artist, and pursued that goal with every free moment...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Art Of J E Shannon*

*John Emanuel Shannon*
http://www.jeshannon.com/

*Note:* John Emanuel Shannon was born in Sheffield, England but about 10 years ago he moved to the beautiful Islands of Malta, he is 33 and lives with his son, Julian...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*JL Jones*

*Jessica L Jones*
http://www.shellcatstudio.com/JLArt.html






*Note:* Better known here as Acquana!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*John M. O'Connor @ Elfwood*

*John M. O'Connor*
http://www.elfwood.com/art/j/o/joconnor/joconnor.html






*Note:* John was one of the "originals" here in the art forum. He was one of the first to do free character sketches, under the user Id "Kip the Bold".


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Targete Art*

*The Art of J.P. Targete*
http://targeteart.com/






*Note:* JP is an accomplished digital and traditional illustrator, concept artist and Art Director for books and Video games. JP attended the school of visual arts in New York on a full scholarship...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Kevin Ward Illustration*

*Kevin Ward*
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/alienart/index.html






*Note:* Kevin's goal as an artist is simply to share the things that excite or intrigue him. Art is an attempt to give back, to repay in part the many hours of wonder that others have likewise provided for him. Through the years, he has tried to achieve this sharing process with as much passion as possible, and with a minimum of pretense...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*LoPresti Designs & Illustration*

*Micheal LoPresti*
http://www.loprestidesigns.com/






*Note:* Micheal is better known here as ml3.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Marshall's Art*

*Todd Marshall*
http://www.marshalls-art.com/


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Art of Matt Wilson*

*Matt Wilson*
http://mattwilsonart.com/






*Note:* Born circa 1972. Matt currently reside in Bellevue — just across the water from Seattle — with his wife, Sherry, their dog Argus, and three cats who shall remain nameless to protect the innocent...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Art of Matthew Stawicki*

*Matthew Stawicki*
http://www.mattstawicki.com/






*Note:* Matt was born and raised in the Delaware area. He attended the Pennsylvania School of Art and Design and graduated in 1991. Since beginning his professional career in 1992, he has created many images for a wide range of products and clients including video gamecovers, collectible card images, book covers, collectors plates and fantasy pocket knives to name a few...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Michael Komarck Illustration*

*Michael Komarck*
http://www.komarckart.com/






*Note:* Michael was born in Louisiana and relocated to Michigan at a very young age. As the years passed, he transitioned from crayons to pencils to acrylics to oils...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Stephan Martiniere Concept Illustrator*

*Stephan Martiniere*
http://www.martiniere.com/






*Note:* Smoothly morphing his considerable skill and experience, Stephan MARTINIERE shapeshifts from whimsical to hard-core science fiction, cartoon to realistic, illustrator to director...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Stephen Daniele - Artist*

*Stephen Daniele*
http://www.stephendaniele.com/


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Art of Todd Lockwood*

*Todd Lockwood*
http://www.toddlockwood.com/

*Note:* Todd was born and grew up in Boulder, Colorado. He had the Rocky Mountains in his backyard, and he got to see the “summer of love” through the eyes of an eleven year old in a college town...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Tyler Walpole Illustration*

*Tyler Walpole*
http://www.tylerwalpole.com/







*Note:* Tyler was born and raised in Des Moines, Iowa and  lives there still today with his wife, Petra, and two sons, Keegan and Kaiden. He has been drawing and painting nearly his entire life and hopes to do so well into the future...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

And that's the end of my list... for now.

Ah crap, I just realized I put this in the wrong forum. Can one of the mods please move this to the art forum.


----------



## GrayIguana (Dec 16, 2007)

*War*

Thanks for the list.  There were a couple I had not seen.  I'd like to add

Wayne Reynolds
http://www.waynereynolds.com/Menu.htm

He's also doing the cover art for Paizo's Pathfinder series now.  You can see some of it on their blogs. 

http://paizo.com/pathfinder/blog


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2007)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Brom*
> http://www.bromart.com/
> 
> 
> ...



I. LOVE. THIS.

As a huge fan of the Ghost Rider movie, I can see a perfect roleplaying opportunity here. 

Thanks for posting this KF!


----------



## Wombat (Dec 16, 2007)

Lemme give a shout for Stephanie Pui-Mun Law:

http://www.shadowscapes.com/

I simply love her art!

And for what I refer to as "realistic fantasy", I cannot say better than Eric Hotz:

http://www.erichotz.com/


----------



## GrayIguana (Dec 17, 2007)

*Justin Sweet*

Another of my favorites. 

Justin Sweet
http://www.justinsweet.com/


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Lemme give a shout for Stephanie Pui-Mun Law:
> 
> http://www.shadowscapes.com/
> 
> I simply love her art!



She's also a favorite of mine. Her site simply wasn't in my links, at the moment.

And a quick note to the moderators that this thread needs to move to the Art forum.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul Kirby does a lot of Discworld art, which is fun.

http://www.paulkidby.net/


----------



## ml3 (Dec 21, 2007)

*wow*

I'm honored to make THIS list. Thanks Knightfall!



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Micheal LoPresti*
> http://www.loprestidesigns.com/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Dec 22, 2007)

Since it seams others are adding the two cents I would like to suggest http://www.frazettaartgallery.com/ff/index.html  Frank Frazetta the godfather of modern fantasy art

And Brom is great  <------- didn’t he do a lot of the dark sun illustrations?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 23, 2007)

darkhall-nestor said:
			
		

> Frank Frazetta...




Funny it took this long for someone to mention him.


----------



## Death Dealer (Dec 23, 2007)

darkhall-nestor said:
			
		

> Since it seams others are adding the two cents I would like to suggest http://www.frazettaartgallery.com/ff/index.html  Frank Frazetta the godfather of modern fantasy art
> 
> And Brom is great  <------- didn’t he do a lot of the dark sun illustrations?




Thanks for the Link.  I was wondering when the Diety of Fantasy Art would make his appearance


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes it is kind of like forgetting to mention Van Gogh or Monet
In a discussion about impressionism


----------

